# pirana with their lips cut off



## patalebay

whats up everyone, i just bought two pirana whose lips were cut off. i felt bad for them because some one had cut there lips off. but now that i have them and they have healed, i have to admitt there real cool looking and awsome to watch. they look real mean and really tear up there food. how does everyone feel about this?


----------



## Dawgz

i feel u should kick who's ever is responsible for cutting those lips off.....cut THEIR lip off...


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I think lip cutting is ignorant and childish....And this site will not promote it.


----------



## oscared15

that's sad,


----------



## Pnewb

pic?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

patalebay said:


> whats up everyone, i just bought two pirana whose lips were cut off. i felt bad for them because some one had cut there lips off. but now that i have them and they have healed, i have to admitt there real cool looking and awsome to watch. they look real mean and really tear up there food. how does everyone feel about this?


its not cool to do, but you didnt do it so im not gonna sh*t on you.

its very cruel and i couldnt ever do it to a live piranha.

im glad you now own them and they can heal up and be better cared for. if you have pics id like to see them

btw :welcome:


----------



## RhomZilla

I also agree with stupidity and ignorance for the people who've tried this procedure. But much props to you for looking out and caring these guys back to health.


----------



## zbaidy

RhomZilla said:


> I also agree with stupidity and ignorance for the people who've tried this procedure. But much props to you for looking out and caring these guys back to health.


I don't understand..What's the reason for this "procedure".

Is this something common or something in P World, like when people snip doberman's tails etc.

Quite perplexing...


----------



## tnpeter

cutting thelips off isnt nice, any pics thugh only seen a 2 with out there lips


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY




----------



## taylorhedrich

Pnewb said:


> pic?


I also do not believe in lip cutting, but it would be great to see some pictures of them. It's not everyday you see a piranha with cut lips, plus I especially want to see how they "healed"......I was under the assumption that they never really "healed", so pics would be great. Thanks.








~Taylor~


----------



## Kemper1989

*I hope you didn't give the seller the impression you purchased them only because of their cut lips.
On the positive side of things I am glad you bought them to make sure they dont get any infections







.*


----------



## blazednosferatu

ya i also think its animal cruelty but hey send some pics, ive never seen any live p's with no lips!


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I think there are some pictures in a thread about this in saved topics.

The purpose is to show off the teeth...but the lips grow back in a week or so....so it is a complete waste of time, not to mention the stress it puts on the fish and the invitation to disease from the open wound.


----------



## NexTech84

Grosse Gurke said:


> I think there are some pictures in a thread about this in saved topics.
> 
> The purpose is to show off the teeth...but the lips grow back in a week or so....so it is a complete waste of time, not to mention the stress it puts on the fish and the invitation to disease from the open wound.












Seeing this done just makes me sick.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=57249


----------



## Pnewb

FUK that first pic IS SICK!.
it looks just like a fingernail thats been cut way to short. 
i thought cutting their lips ment cutting only a bit off not SO MUCH!!!!

and wats this stuff about them growin back in a week. does that really happn? i thought they stayd like that


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

who ever did this to they fish is f*cking idiot, ass hole, and a low life peoples.......

let see how they feel if we cut they lip off.....aint kool any more.


----------



## redrum781

Looks dumb mean as hell but dumb. i want my Rhom to look good, not mean. If i want mean i though a bid feeder in


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

dump people always do stupid thing.


----------



## rocker

dont wrry man it wasnt your fault.


----------



## Pnewb

dam ppl stop sayin ud cut the lips of the person who did it.
no u wouldnt... first of all are u comparing a fish to a human being???
secound of all if u cant handle lips being cut of some fish how are u, urself going to cut the lips of a
screamin and kicking bloodgushing live person... 
so shh enough of that.

now back to topic. there is no denying that most ppl.. including me would like to have huge razor sharp teeth protruding from their piranhas mouth, but "hurting" ur pet that u constantly take care off is just not worth it.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Pnewb said:


> dam ppl stop sayin ud cut the lips of the person who did it.
> no u wouldnt... first of all are u comparing a fish to a human being???
> secound of all if u cant handle lips being cut of some fish how are u, urself going to cut the lips of a
> screamin and kicking bloodgushing live person...
> so shh enough of that.
> 
> now back to topic. there is no denying that most ppl.. including me would like to have huge razor sharp teeth protruding from their piranhas mouth, but "hurting" ur pet that u constantly take care off is just not worth it.


wtf......listen up dude! it does not matter if i can handle it or not, is just not right to do that to a fish or any other animal. all animal love they life and they dont want to get hurt either.

put yourself in to it, if you would a fish, would you like to get your lip cut off by your owner?? i dont think so. the fish doesn't deserve to get the lip cut off, the person who ever cut the lip derserve it.


----------



## Ratman

patalebay said:


> whats up everyone, i just bought two pirana whose lips were cut off. i felt bad for them because some one had cut there lips off. but now that i have them and they have healed, i have to admitt there real cool looking and awsome to watch. they look real mean and really tear up there food. how does everyone feel about this?


Personally i could not part hard cash for a P with its lips cut off its babaric how bout we find them and cut there lips off :nod:


----------



## Pnewb

:laugh: 
cmon... 
im not going to put myself "into it"...
im not suportin cuttin their lips off either
just remember thats its only a fish... someone doing that to a fish is not the same as doing it to a human.
if u dont c the difference then i dont c what else i can say.

anyway. no more of this. it just felt wierd that ppl feel that a fish is a human equivalent.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> dam ppl stop sayin ud cut the lips of the person who did it.
> no u wouldnt... first of all are u comparing a fish to a human being???
> secound of all if u cant handle lips being cut of some fish how are u, urself going to cut the lips of a
> screamin and kicking bloodgushing live person...
> so shh enough of that.
> 
> now back to topic. there is no denying that most ppl.. including me would like to have huge razor sharp teeth protruding from their piranhas mouth, but "hurting" ur pet that u constantly take care off is just not worth it.


wtf......listen up dude! it does not matter if i can handle it or not, is just not right to do that to a fish or any other animal. all animal love they life and they dont want to get hurt either.

put yourself in to it, if you would a fish, would you like to get your lip cut off by your owner?? i dont think so. the fish doesn't deserve to get the lip cut off, the person who ever cut the lip derserve it.








[/quote]
He is not agreeing with it..he is simple posting that people need to relax with the hardass talk. I actually find it funny...like when people talk about tossing someone in thier tank to show how cool they are....


----------



## Pnewb

Ratman said:


> Personally i could not part hard cash for a P with its lips cut off its babaric how bout we find them and cut there lips off :nod:


i dont get it?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Pnewb said:


> and wats this stuff about them growin back in a week. does that really happn? i thought they stayd like that


The fish will grow their lips back just like any other body part they loose. My fish have had their lower lip bitten off during feeding...and it always grows back in a week or so.









Same principle...a week or 2 later you couldnt even see it.


----------



## Pnewb

wow. piranhas have frikin wolverine powers.
ya i guess cuttin is the same as them being bittem off.

probably will get some ppl want to cut me now... 
but wat if u seal the wound by singing it. should that stop infection and regeneration?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Pnewb said:


> wow. piranhas have frikin wolverine powers.
> ya i guess cuttin is the same as them being bittem off.
> 
> probably will get some ppl want to cut me now...
> but wat if u seal the wound by singing it. should that stop infection and regeneration?


Why would you want to do that? Piranhas are amazing healers.


----------



## Pnewb

not sayin i would do that. just making coversation.
i think sealing the wount by singing it would greatly reduce the chance of infection and will most likely stop regeneration


----------



## uhjkool

I think its great that you wanted to save the p's and congrats to you on that







but hopefully this doesn't encourage the place you got them from to start cutting more lips


----------



## black_piranha

who ever cut their lips is a dumbass


----------



## taylorhedrich

I've learned something new from this thread: Their lips grow back normally. I always thought they were never the same after they were cut. It rarely gets talked about around here (that's a good thing, I guess) so I didn't know.

Thanks for the info GG!








~Taylor~


----------



## kelrx8

sucks to see this with such a beautiful animal


----------



## patalebay

their lips have not grown back yet. doesnt look like there going to either. i wish i knew the guy i bought them off because id have him cut the rest of my fish's lips off. they would look real mean and cool.


----------



## Pnewb

less talkin more takin pics.
i wanna c ur fish patalebay. cuz that other pic i saw with the lips off looks sick and discusting.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

patalebay said:


> their lips have not grown back yet. doesnt look like there going to either. i wish i knew the guy i bought them off because id have him cut the rest of my fish's lips off. they would look real mean and cool.


Yeah well...I would have to call









The lips are like any other part..they get bitten during feeding all the time and always grow back. And they dont look cool...they look abused. Im sure there are many pets that would look cool with no lips. I have a bullmastif that would look hard as hell if his teeth were exposed...but my penis size isnt dependant on this so it is not something I would dwell on.


----------



## Ex0dus

Grosse Gurke said:


> their lips have not grown back yet. doesnt look like there going to either. i wish i knew the guy i bought them off because id have him cut the rest of my fish's lips off. they would look real mean and cool.


Yeah well...I would have to call









The lips are like any other part..they get bitten during feeding all the time and always grow back. And they dont look cool...they look abused. Im sure there are many pets that would look cool with no lips. I have a bullmastif that would look hard as hell if his teeth were exposed...but my penis size isnt dependant on this so it is not something I would dwell on.
[/quote]

teach me oh wise one


----------



## patalebay

Grosse Gurke, so your make two interesting points: 1.) maybe we should cut the lips off of dogs because they would look alot cooler. here dogy dogy, i have a bone for you, good bou, snip snip. 
2.) you have a very small penis?
GOOD POINTS
now I have a point for you: if you want cool looking piranas cut their lips off


----------



## humpy_3

so you are now saying u like the fact that their lips were cut off because i kinda got the impression that u didnt like it and you felt bad for them im confused









mabeye you should cut your lips off i bet you would look real mean to with your teeth hanging out as well









im not bashing you im just trying to understand


----------



## ben2957

if you want to talk sh$t then put up some pics or shut up


----------



## humpy_3

View attachment 102771


see this is what the end result would be









View attachment 102772


here it is better 
sorry had to change the file type


----------



## ben2957

that makes me want to go out and cut my lips off.


----------



## humpy_3

View attachment 102775

View attachment 102776


here i put them together only problem is as said before your fishes lips will grow back and yours will not unless you have the super voodoo healing powers that i beleive do not exist

but on a serious note i dont think it is cool to cut fishes lips off it is sick and cruel


----------



## chomp chomp

zbaidy said:


> I also agree with stupidity and ignorance for the people who've tried this procedure. But much props to you for looking out and caring these guys back to health.


I don't understand..What's the reason for this "procedure".

Is this something common or something in P World, like when people snip doberman's tails etc.

Quite perplexing...
[/quote]

As you may have read from the # of previous posts, this is somehting that is not a common practice.

Most people whom do mention it are either, undeducated, spamming the board, or trying to look cool in the eyes of their friends.

IMO this really only manifests the stereotype of the "Evil Piranha"


----------



## taylorhedrich

patalebay said:


> their lips have not grown back yet. doesnt look like there going to either. *i wish i knew the guy i bought them off because id have him cut the rest of my fish's lips off. * they would look real mean and cool.


Read the boldprint.







 Did you totally have a change of mind overnight or were you just lying about "feeling bad" for them in the first place because you didn't know how we'd take it?
~Taylor~


----------



## humpy_3

taylorhedrich said:


> their lips have not grown back yet. doesnt look like there going to either. *i wish i knew the guy i bought them off because id have him cut the rest of my fish's lips off. * they would look real mean and cool.


Read the boldprint.







Did you totally have a change of mind overnight or were you just lying about "feeling bad" for them in the first place because you didn't know how we'd take it?
~Taylor~
[/quote]

kinda what i thought too 
also kinda getting the impression he's one of those that are better off not owning an aquarium


----------



## KrazieFishie

well i think its cruel and totally fucked up and if you like that and get you jollies off lipless fish i think you shouldnt own any animals guy


----------



## ONEmike

Dude thats messed we shuold find out who did it cut thier lips off and ask them how do they feel


----------



## Ex0dus

So let me understand this.. Its horrible for you to cut the lips off fish,yet watching an animal suffer at the hands of your piranha is totally cool.

Some of the hypocrisy here is amazing


----------



## Grosse Gurke

patalebay said:


> So let me understand this.. Its horrible for you to cut the lips off fish,yet watching an animal suffer at the hands of your piranha is totally cool.
> 
> Some of the hypocrisy here is amazing


Exodus....will you ever let this subject drop? We all know you don't agree with live feeding....and I agree with you that it is not necessary and probably does more harm than good....but give it a rest. And the similarity between mutilating a fish and feeding a fish at the expense of another life is marginal at best.


----------



## Ex0dus

Jeff,
I wasnt comparing the act, but the reaction. .I just found the hyprocrisy funny is all.


----------



## patalebay

WOW lots of questions and so little time. ya iguess i do think its cool that i have pirana w/ their lips cut off. sounds like most of you are just jelous because your pirana's look like gold fish. anyways

humpy 3 maybe i will cut my lips off if youll stop saying that over and over again. your comparison makes you sound like an idiot.

ben 2957 i will try an get a digital camera so i can send you some pics. you sound like your thinking of cutting the lips of your fish too. (do it) im not positive but i think i like you. you sound more my speed than alot of people on this site. but dont get to excited im still on the fence with you. i could go either way so think before you talk.

Exodus your the only one on this site that has said anything that makes sense. your right cutting piranas lips off is the same as them snipping at other fish's tails in order to slow them down so they can eat them. we have all seen piranas eat and its not pretty. (esp. mine with their lips cut off, its ten times sicker, which i like.)

Gross Gurke you have a small penis./


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Nonsense!


----------



## Johnny Walker

This site keeps sounding more like a PETA convention everyday. As much as you guys love your piranha you need to realize that they are no different then any other fish. Just because they look pretty, you love them, and they cost lots of money does not make them any different then a gold fish or the oysters that I ate for dinner tonight. Your piranha is no better/worse then a minnow on a fish hook or a nurse shark, the only difference is the one that you alone perceive in your mind based on your past personal experiences. All fishes, snails or coral are alike in that they do not have souls, they do not feel sad and they do not contemplate why they were put on this earth. All a fish or a plankton does is just survive. Humans do not go through life like this, and that is what separates us from from the rest of the flora and fauna in the world.

That's why it is O.K to treat animals in a completely different manner then we treat our fellow man, we as humans are superior, we have souls. All of you effeminate animal lovers are hypocrites because you selectively decide what animals should be cherished and what should not according to what makes you feel better about yourselves. For instance, according to many of you, a live goldfish should not be fed to another animals because it is cruel. My question is, why are you stopping there? Maybe live snails should not be fed to fish either. Who decided that the snail is allowed to be tortured alive while the goldfish is not. Hell while were at it I am against the feeding of live plankton and fly larvae to fish because it is cruel as well. Where does the cycle end, what superpower has this influence to make the goldfish higher up on the animal value chain then the snail and what are his reasons? My point, finally, is that if our fellow human wants to cut the lips off his fish or feed it to a chimpanzee because it makes him better than it is perfectly moral for him to do so.


----------



## Ex0dus

morality.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Ex0dus said:


> morality.


----------



## TheTyeMan

patalebay said:


> Gross Gurke you have a small penis./


Dude what the hell? grow up. gg's not being a dick to you hes explaining it all to you in a decent manner. So now that you have been shut down you gotta attack him like a 5 year old? grow up and get over it.


----------



## iam7617115

This is by far the worse thing anyone can do to a piranha. I have a friend whose room mate seems to know a lot about piranhas. And I was talking to him about my reds that i recently sold and I was talking about how amazing they were and he started ranting about how he is on the piranha-fury forums and all that good stuff. What surprised me the most was that when I went to my friends place I looked at his tank and he had 5 reds all of their lips cut off.

There is a horrible person amongst us. I shall find his name.


----------



## ronzz

cutting lips looks ugly, plus its a waste of time as they grow back







plus it will stress your p,s so why do it?


----------



## SAD_DC

Yea I agree It will stress your P's and Looks UgLy I wouldent reccomend it..


----------



## timmy

I think it is cool, this thread is worse than my picture one....


----------



## Grosse Gurke

> This site keeps sounding more like a PETA convention everyday. As much as you guys love your piranha you need to realize that they are no different then any other fish.


You go to any site dedicated to the care of a species and talk about how to mutilate them and what do you expect the reaction to be?


> Just because they look pretty, you love them, and they cost lots of money does not make them any different then a gold fish or the oysters that I ate for dinner tonight. Your piranha is no better/worse then a minnow on a fish hook or a nurse shark, the only difference is the one that you alone perceive in your mind based on your past personal experiences. All fishes, snails or coral are alike in that they do not have souls, they do not feel sad and they do not contemplate why they were put on this earth. All a fish or a plankton does is just survive. Humans do not go through life like this, and that is what separates us from from the rest of the flora and fauna in the world.


This is a site dedicated to the care of piranhas...doesnt it make sense that they would be held in higher regard then other fish by the people that post on this site?


> That's why it is O.K to treat animals in a completely different manner then we treat our fellow man, we as humans are superior, we have souls. All of you effeminate animal lovers are hypocrites because you selectively decide what animals should be cherished and what should not according to what makes you feel better about yourselves. For instance, according to many of you, a live goldfish should not be fed to another animals because it is cruel. My question is, why are you stopping there? Maybe live snails should not be fed to fish either. Who decided that the snail is allowed to be tortured alive while the goldfish is not. Hell while were at it I am against the feeding of live plankton and fly larvae to fish because it is cruel as well. Where does the cycle end, what superpower has this influence to make the goldfish higher up on the animal value chain then the snail and what are his reasons? My point, finally, is that if our fellow human wants to cut the lips off his fish or feed it to a chimpanzee because it makes him better than it is perfectly moral for him to do so.


This is where you go way off track. You talk about animals like they are here for our enjoyment, entertainment, whatever...but then you bring in religion and morals. Dont you find that in conflict? Does a moral man f*ck a pig? It is moral to cut the face off a puppy because you like to inflict pain on something? Does a moral person cut off the legs of a horse because it is funny? I mean animals dont deserve any form of respect or compassion...then why get pissed at the guy dragging his dog on a leash behind his car? These are the kind of people you support? Go ahead and do whatever you want to animals because you are superior.

Interesting ideas you have there...saying it is perfectly moral to mutilate animals because it makes you better than them. Im sure Dahmer would agree if he were still around.


----------



## ben2957

i dont like piranhas with their lips cut off i think its a horible think to due to a pet but if you have some i will take a look at some pics of them. its like fat chicks i dont like them but if you can see one naked why not


----------



## humpy_3

:


patalebay said:


> WOW lots of questions and so little time. ya iguess i do think its cool that i have pirana w/ their lips cut off. sounds like most of you are just jelous because your pirana's look like gold fish. anyways
> 
> humpy 3 maybe i will cut my lips off if youll stop saying that over and over again. your comparison makes you sound like an idiot.
> 
> ben 2957 i will try an get a digital camera so i can send you some pics. you sound like your thinking of cutting the lips of your fish too. (do it) im not positive but i think i like you. you sound more my speed than alot of people on this site. but dont get to excited im still on the fence with you. i could go either way so think before you talk.
> 
> Exodus your the only one on this site that has said anything that makes sense. your right cutting piranas lips off is the same as them snipping at other fish's tails in order to slow them down so they can eat them. we have all seen piranas eat and its not pretty. (esp. mine with their lips cut off, its ten times sicker, which i like.)
> 
> Gross Gurke you have a small penis./


who's the idiot ? i'm not the one who comes in a forum full of enthusiasts and talks about how cool it is to mutilate my fish! passing out insults because you feel stupid now isnt the way to do it .
and insulting the mods is gonna get you real far too







you sir are the coolest person i know at this point
god i hope you are sterile i dont think this world needs anymore people like you in it


----------



## rocker

whatever let him do whatever he wants to. Its not your piranhas.

The only thing u could we can do is feel srry for him and his piranhas.

btw i dont support lip cutting but if someone chooses to do it so be it.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Johnny Walker said:


> This site keeps sounding more like a PETA convention everyday. As much as you guys love your piranha you need to realize that they are no different then any other fish. Just because they look pretty, you love them, and they cost lots of money does not make them any different then a gold fish or the oysters that I ate for dinner tonight. Your piranha is no better/worse then a minnow on a fish hook or a nurse shark, the only difference is the one that you alone perceive in your mind based on your past personal experiences. All fishes, snails or coral are alike in that they do not have souls, they do not feel sad and they do not contemplate why they were put on this earth. All a fish or a plankton does is just survive. Humans do not go through life like this, and that is what separates us from from the rest of the flora and fauna in the world.
> 
> That's why it is O.K to treat animals in a completely different manner then we treat our fellow man, we as humans are superior, we have souls. All of you effeminate animal lovers are hypocrites because you selectively decide what animals should be cherished and what should not according to what makes you feel better about yourselves. For instance, according to many of you, a live goldfish should not be fed to another animals because it is cruel. My question is, why are you stopping there? Maybe live snails should not be fed to fish either. Who decided that the snail is allowed to be tortured alive while the goldfish is not. Hell while were at it I am against the feeding of live plankton and fly larvae to fish because it is cruel as well. Where does the cycle end, what superpower has this influence to make the goldfish higher up on the animal value chain then the snail and what are his reasons? My point, finally, is that if our fellow human wants to cut the lips off his fish or feed it to a chimpanzee because it makes him better than it is perfectly moral for him to do so.


One word: ludicrous ...







!


----------



## Johnny Walker

The Assman I am very troubled by your sexually charged response to my comments, I highly recommend that you seek some counseling to deal with your bestiality issues. I believe that all beings in power should show mercy and respect to those that they control. All I am trying to do is get you to understand that your logic is flawed. Why is OK for you to crush a snail, freeze/cut a live blood worm, or use a minnow on a hook to go fishing yet it is a horrible crime to cut the lips off a piranha? Explain to me what made the piranha's life superior to these other animals? Why are certain animals not allowed to be harmed while others can be without society looking down upon them. Who is the greater power that decides what is moral or immoral. I personally believe that is up to each person individually to treat animals how they want to without being judged by anyone else. It disturbs me that animal right fanatics like The Assman get so worked up over a fish's lips yet he probably thought nothing for the people of Rawanda when there legs and arms were being chopped off by the millions.


----------



## booozi

He does have a point. But it is wrong to cut lips. But I guess since they're yours you can do what you want.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Johnny Walker said:


> He does have a point. But it is wrong to cut lips. But I guess since they're yours you can do what you want.


There is no way anyone could stop him from committing the act...but we can stop him from posting about it on this site. If he wants to share how cool his is..he can find another site to do it.


----------



## mass aggression

NexTech84 said:


> I think there are some pictures in a thread about this in saved topics.
> 
> The purpose is to show off the teeth...but the lips grow back in a week or so....so it is a complete waste of time, not to mention the stress it puts on the fish and the invitation to disease from the open wound.


:nod:

Seeing this done just makes me sick.
[/quote]

i feel the same way, i own a gold spilo bout 5.5 " now and his lips were cut off, this guy gave me some bullshit how he thinks it was bacteria and they fell off LOL with precise cuts and marking on both sides ...bullshit,its like dockin a pits tail or cuttin thier ears...cruel heres a couple pics i guess enjoy he is pretty nice looking ...my spilo ..aka paul wall


----------



## Guest

Jeff doesnt have a small penis!

Or atleast that's what Mike tells me..


----------



## TheTyeMan

[quote name='DannyBoy17' date='Apr 18 2006, 03:16 AM' post='1447961']
Jeff doesnt have a small penis!


----------



## Grosse Gurke

DannyBoy17 said:


> Jeff doesnt have a small penis!
> 
> Or atleast that's what Mike tells me..


----------



## Guest

Grosse Gurke said:


> Jeff doesnt have a small penis!
> 
> Or atleast that's what Mike tells me..











[/quote]

Well that isnt saying much...he is comparing it to PACK's pencil :laugh:


----------



## the_w8

i think it's unatural to cut the lips of P's....but if someone wants to do that it's there choice, but they should keep that info to themselves because about 95% of the people on this site prolly won't approve and only trouble and arguements will pop up.....too much fighting on this site lately







very sad.....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

piranha shoudn't get they lip cut for any reason..it dump, it not kool, and it stupid thing to do.


----------



## patalebay

So after carefully reading everyones feelings on cutting the lips off of fish I have come to a decission. I agree with all of you and this is why i have cut the lips off of all my fish in the tank. I have a wonderful collection of fish all with their lips cut off. It looks so cool and they all look so mean, except for the fish with no teeth. They just look stupid. Anyways I am going to do it to my buddys tank as well. He has a a very expensive collection of salt water fish and he, like all of you wants me to cut off all their lips as well. So thanks so much in giving me the corage to do it. It was well worth the pain of the fish.


----------



## NexTech84

patalebay said:


> So after carefully reading everyones feelings on cutting the lips off of fish I have come to a decission. I agree with all of you and this is why i have cut the lips off of all my fish in the tank. I have a wonderful collection of fish all with their lips cut off. It looks so cool and they all look so mean, except for the fish with no teeth. They just look stupid. Anyways I am going to do it to my buddys tank as well. He has a a very expensive collection of salt water fish and he, like all of you wants me to cut off all their lips as well. So thanks so much in giving me the corage to do it. It was well worth the pain of the fish.


Dude, how old are you? You need to grow up man...


----------



## patalebay

im 47 prolly old enough to be your dad, so shut up


----------



## CichlidAddict

patalebay said:


> im 47 prolly old enough to be your dad, so shut up


1) Were you being sarcastic in your first post?

2) If you were actually 47, you wouldn't use the word "prolly".








My guess is 13.


----------



## kamekazi

Pnewb said:


> dam ppl stop sayin ud cut the lips of the person who did it.
> no u wouldnt... first of all are u comparing a fish to a human being???
> secound of all if u cant handle lips being cut of some fish how are u, urself going to cut the lips of a
> screamin and kicking bloodgushing live person...
> so shh enough of that.
> 
> now back to topic. there is no denying that most ppl.. including me would like to have huge razor sharp teeth protruding from their piranhas mouth, but "hurting" ur pet that u constantly take care off is just not worth it.


If someone cut the lips off my rhom I wouldn't hesitate to hurt them for a second. It's not that hard to do something like that to a human being. It's easier when you are two people. One person does a choke hold and the other snips the lip with an exacto blade. I've seen it done to somebody except it was his teeth getting wrenched out cuz he tried to rob the wrong person and he figured out that it was him. Some people deserve that kind of treatment. Mostly pedophiles, rapists, snitches and especially people who cut piranha lips, Lol.


----------



## starbury

gaybay let me guess your a virgin who still lives at home with mom
you f*cking tool.


----------



## NexTech84

patalebay said:


> im 47 prolly old enough to be your dad, so shut up


Wow, I've never met someone in thier 40's that's as mature as you are.

Really someone should report you to the local ACO. People like yourself should not be allowed to own pets.


----------



## Dawgz

patalebay said:


> im 47 prolly old enough to be your dad, so shut up


with an age like that u'd think ud have some sense....guess u learned nothing in life so far?


----------



## kamekazi

patalebay said:


> im 47 prolly old enough to be your dad, so shut up


You're pretty sensible for a 47 year old.


----------



## Ex0dus




----------



## Froogle

any pics yet?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Yeah...guys...dont believe everything you read. This whitty guy is just trying to create a little drama on the site. Just ignore him...or better yet....Wish him a fond farwell as he searches for another site to troll.


----------



## humpy_3

View attachment 103886

he's at least 15 but definetly the coolest cat around


----------



## mass aggression

Dawgz said:


> im 47 prolly old enough to be your dad, so shut up


with an age like that u'd think ud have some sense....guess u learned nothing in life so far?
[/quote]

good point Vik ^^ this foo ljust trying to get a rise outta people,hes prolly all talk,i have a spilo with no lips and its "cool" sure but wtf man howd u like someone cuttin off ur lips its kinda depressing everyone knows piranah have teeth why abuse em? for looks?? not cool.


----------



## Pnewb

lol this topic is still going???
lets conclude on this:
if done properly.... Ps with TRIMED (not cut..?) lips looks good.
BUT none of us would ever do that to our Ps.
done.


----------



## humpy_3




----------



## patalebay

well i just want to apologize to everyone. i got a little out of controll there for a while. im sorry and i hope you can all find it in your hearts to forgive me or at least allow me to move forward. i really love piranas and this site. thanks, pat


----------



## REILLY

WOW !!!

I am exhausted..


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Thanks Pat. I think that showed something to appologize...lets just hope you mean it









Closed.


----------

